# Сравнение блокирования загрузки вредоносных программ браузерами



## akok (1 Сен 2014)

Задача злоумышленников сводится к тому, чтобы выполнить вредоносный код на компьютере жертвы. Достичь этого они стараются разными способами, но очень распространенный таков: жертва, введенная в заблуждение с помощью социальной инженерии (в т.ч. фишинга), сама скачивает и запускает исполняемый файл. Например, в качестве наживки может использоваться разнообразная халява.
Понятно, что закачка файла происходит в браузере, поэтому его роль в защите периметра системы в последние годы значительно выросла. Намного лучше не допускать загрузку и выполнение вредоносного кода, нежели надеяться только на то, что врага определит резидентный антивирус.

Надо понимать, что речь идет исключительно о возможностях браузеров препятствовать загрузке и запуску «зловредов», распространяемых способами социальной инженерии.

При этом браузеры не могут защитить от эксплойтов, нацеленных на уязвимости ОС и программ, включая сами браузеры.


http://www.outsidethebox.ms/16545/


----------



## Сергій (8 Дек 2014)

А есть какие то сайты, на которых можно проверить уязвимость браузера? (безопасные) Заходишь на страницу и получаешь демонстрацию загруженной программы имли результат потенциально вредоносного скрипта...


----------



## SNS-amigo (8 Дек 2014)

Сергей, есть вот такой сайт для проверки браузеров. 
http://www.surfpatrol.ru/


----------



## kmscom (8 Дек 2014)

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> есть вот такой сайт для проверки браузеров.


----------



## SNS-amigo (8 Дек 2014)

kmscom, IE 11 новейший браузер, получающий самые актуальные обновления, включая обновлений флеш-плеера.
Зачем его-то проверять? Боитесь за его безопасность?
Включите расширенный защищенный режим. Ничего не пролезет.


----------



## Сергій (9 Дек 2014)

На сайте нет демонстраций. У браузера может быть уязвивость, которая анулируется разными надстройками, или дополнительными программами. Здесь сайт предложил обновить мой браузер и дал ссылку на страницу, где говорится, что IE-8 не поддерживается. Таким образом, уязвимость = номер версии и всё, а на пробой даже не испытывали. Если браузер последней версии, то это не значит, что он не протроянен или не продырявлен вирусом для себя (а значит и для других) .
Может еще есть тестовые сайты?


----------



## kmscom (9 Дек 2014)

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Включите расширенный защищенный режим. Ничего не пролезет.


уже. и вроде как он по умолчанию включён


----------



## SNS-amigo (9 Дек 2014)

Защищенный режим совместим не со всеми расширениями, потому по мере необходимости его можно вкл/выкл.
Microsoft выпустила обновления для 8.1, которые отключают этот режим. Но чтобы не остаться без защиты, еще нужно поставить галочки на протоколе и на "Блокировать небезопасные рисунки и другой смешанный контент".
Хорошо, что SmartScreen включен и "Не сохранять зашифрованные страницы на диск" тоже включено. И еще пару галочек, см. далее на скриншоте...


----------



## SNS-amigo (9 Дек 2014)

kmscom, не знаю, что у вас там не так с тестом на surfpatrol.ru
Но вот я сейчас проверил и прошел тест на 8.1(x64)+Update+ все-необязательные-Update. Обновил специально под завязку. И вот результат.



 







 



==================================


Сергей написал(а):


> А есть какие то сайты, на которых можно проверить уязвимость браузера? (безопасные)


Есть еще BrowserCheck от компании Qualy
https://browsercheck.qualys.com

Но surfpatrol все же лучше, т.к. на русском языке и информативнее.


----------



## kmscom (9 Дек 2014)

SNS-amigo, у меня Windows 7 SP1 (x64)


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Есть еще BrowserCheck от компании Qualy


да проверил. показал, что требуется обновить Adobe Flash Player и Microsoft Silverlight.


----------



## SNS-amigo (9 Дек 2014)

kmscom написал(а):


> требуется обновить Adobe Flash Player и Microsoft Silverlight.


В 7-ке это можно сделать вручную. А вот в 8,1 уже через обновления системы.


----------



## Сергій (10 Дек 2014)

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> kmscom, не знаю, что у вас там не так с тестом на surfpatrol.ru
> Но вот я сейчас проверил и прошел тест на 8.1(x64)+Update+ все-необязательные-Update. Обновил специально под завязку. И вот результат.
> Посмотреть вложение 20093 Посмотреть вложение 20096
> 
> ...



Я считаю, что никакого результата я не получил


----------

